# Aeroponic pics. What do you think?



## Bignuts44 (Aug 29, 2007)

This will be my 3rd grow. My first two grows were done using a flood and drain system using bag seeds with good results. This time I will be growing Northern Lights. Wanted to go with aeroponics to try something a little different and a little less messy. Check out the pics and let me know what you think. If anyone sees anything that could be a potential problem with what I have built let me know. Also check out the home made air scrubber I made too. The water pump is a 185gph.


----------



## jjsunderground (Aug 29, 2007)

havnt tried hydo before. there are a couple of systems i approve of but i plan on doing soil organic. looks like a nice setup though. did you construct the pvc mister? if you did good job man.


----------



## Bignuts44 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sure did. Thanx for the post.


----------



## Bubby (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice carbon scrubber (a la DLtoker?).. I just bought supplies to make mine tonight. 

I think you could ditch the air pump, without noticeable effects. The water should be plenty aerated by the sprayer heads.

How far do you plan to grow the plants in that system? Roots should quickly grow down into the bottom of your first container (with the sprayer heads). You might have an issue where the roots engulf the sprayer heads.

You could get more a bit more oomf out of your pump if you kept the water lines straight, instead of looping around the containers.

Is your sprayer system resting on the lip of that container, or is there something I don't see in the pics?

Looks functional and good to me.


----------



## Bignuts44 (Aug 29, 2007)

The air pump is something I had laying around so I decided to go with it. Surely it can't hurt anything. As for the spray line, it sets on the lip of the tub. If the roots grow to big then I will swap the top 10 gallon tub out for a 15 gallon tub. I plan on growing from seed and vegging for about a week, then going straight into flower. I want to keep then fairly small. I have limited height about 60". That's why I went with the smaller tub. I will be using general hydroponics 3 part nutrient and liquid koolbloom for flower. I also planning on flushing the entire system with florakleen at every resirvoir change(every 7-10 days or so), to break up any accumulated salts. I also have a 400 watt air cooled hps I'll be using during the flowering cycle. Fluros during seedling stage and veg. I'm curious if anyone has any suggestions on how long to run the spayers for? I have heard several different opinions and I'm leaning towards 24/7. I will post more pics once I start growing. Also how strong of a smell does Northern Lights put off?Thanx alot for your input, it is appreciated.


----------



## Bubby (Aug 30, 2007)

> have heard several different opinions and I'm leaning towards 24/7.


I'd have to agree there. I think it was Stoney who once wrote that 'the longer the intervals between spraying, the longer the roots will grow'.


----------



## Bignuts44 (Aug 30, 2007)

Cool, thanx for the input.


----------



## KADE (Sep 4, 2007)

Either him, I, or both....  plus.. if they can eat 24/7 they can get fatter 24/7.... it works kinda like people. =)




			
				Bubby said:
			
		

> I'd have to agree there. I think it was Stoney who once wrote that 'the longer the intervals between spraying, the longer the roots will grow'.


----------



## j99jm (Sep 5, 2007)

This is what I use.  Works ABSOLUTELY GREAT!!!!  No problems what so ever!
Leave the sprayers on 24/7.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16628

Uses 1 pipe through the center and the same tote as the reservoir.  Good luck with your grow!


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 11, 2007)

NO ! ! ! I would STRONGLY urge not to run your misters 24/7...The idea behind aeroponics is to mist the roots with as small particles of water as possible, this allows more air to the roots...If you run your misters 24/7 you might as well keep the roots in standing water ( ok maybe not that bad, but might as well E&F it)...The best way to tell how often/long you need to run the misters is by trial and error. More often with less run time is usually better.





			
				Bignuts44 said:
			
		

> The air pump is something I had laying around so I decided to go with it. Surely it can't hurt anything. As for the spray line, it sets on the lip of the tub. If the roots grow to big then I will swap the top 10 gallon tub out for a 15 gallon tub. I plan on growing from seed and vegging for about a week, then going straight into flower. I want to keep then fairly small. I have limited height about 60". That's why I went with the smaller tub. I will be using general hydroponics 3 part nutrient and liquid koolbloom for flower. I also planning on flushing the entire system with florakleen at every resirvoir change(every 7-10 days or so), to break up any accumulated salts. I also have a 400 watt air cooled hps I'll be using during the flowering cycle. Fluros during seedling stage and veg. I'm curious if anyone has any suggestions on how long to run the spayers for? I have heard several different opinions and I'm leaning towards 24/7. I will post more pics once I start growing. Also how strong of a smell does Northern Lights put off?Thanx alot for your input, it is appreciated.


----------



## KADE (Sep 18, 2007)

I 100% disagree... the nutrient solution is super aerated... that is the idea of misting the roots... and the roots hanging in the air...  the idea behind the pump running 24/7 in aeroponics is to keep root growth to a minimum... because roots clog up things easily.




			
				The_Duhcider said:
			
		

> NO ! ! ! I would STRONGLY urge not to run your misters 24/7...The idea behind aeroponics is to mist the roots with as small particles of water as possible, this allows more air to the roots...If you run your misters 24/7 you might as well keep the roots in standing water ( ok maybe not that bad, but might as well E&F it)...The best way to tell how often/long you need to run the misters is by trial and error. More often with less run time is usually better.


----------



## Bignuts44 (Sep 19, 2007)

What would be a good height to start flowering in this type of setup? I'm worried about crowding and I don't want my plants to get to tall. I was thinking about vegging them for 1 or 2 weeks from seed then going 12/12. Any suggestions? What would you do Kade?


----------



## j99jm (Sep 19, 2007)

I also disagree. Run them 24/7!  The solution is really aerated from the air stones and the water falling back into the reservior from running the system, plus they're suspended in air.  They get plenty of oxygen, trust me...

I'd veg for a week, or throw them right into flowering.  I did this last time with my aeroponic system and they ended up being about 3 feet tall and almost perfect in diameter as far as crowding goes.  Good luck!


----------



## tukadoodle (Jul 14, 2008)

I would definately like to know more specifics of your system dimesions, costs and especially your filter. I am not sure about fogging as it seems OK but the Agrihouse folks say their mist is fine enough at .25 microns. Any Opinions on fogging?


----------



## Megatron (Jul 15, 2008)

24/7 24/7 24/7.... Do not listen to anything else! I'm on day 25 (day 3 of bloom) these pix were on day 23!! 
THe only problem I have is that my roots tangle together (since day 17) 
I can no longer remove the plants to wipe out the tank thanks to the PVC bar in the middle.. I'm not worried. the minor discoloring of my roots are caused by the high tide nuitrent, and HPS light..


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 15, 2008)

ok.. misters on 24/7.. the mist on the roots lets the roots get water and be exposed to lots of air.. perfect.. plants grow in DWC fine so your not gonna have a prob with "over misting"  thats just stupid

you can flower your plants whenever... i popd from seed and grew under 24/7 for 3 weeks then went to flower and the girl was maby 2 ft tall... height is not gonna be a prob unless you veg for a good amount of time... i usualy go with about 2 weeks of pre growth on my clones b4 i flower them and i only do that to let them root and get over the shock of being cut... so i would say try a few dif and see what you like... veg some for 2 weeks... pop some from seed in 12/12... try **** out.. its fun

killer setup tho.. i like it..  i run aero on my cloner but i cant find a place to buy foggers/misters... i will def be changing from DWC to aero as soon as i can pick some up..


----------



## tukadoodle (Jul 15, 2008)

Not related and I posted to LED's. From the pros:


We don't use LED lighting arrays based upon these facts:

I. LED lights are dangerous to human eyes because they use LASER Diodes.
2. LED lights do not reveal true plant health and quality. Problems of nutrient deficiency and environmental stress can not be seen under LED lighting.
3. LED lights don't keep insects off of the plants.

Features of our NASA developed light arrays:
1. AgriHouse's safe and not harmful to the human eye
2. AgriHouse's lights show the true color and health of the plant
3. They keep insects off the plants due to a proprietary lens filter.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

wow..  aerogrow hmmm thats nice I wanna learn more about that, I do see problem about 24/7 mist on issues here, why not just 23 1/2 and 7? and drain every time when water get up to like 10 cups that would be every day?
any one please teach me, these look easier than hydro cuz takes too much water, i like that method about flood but why not drain too?


----------



## old blue (Jul 15, 2008)

Bignuts44 said:
			
		

> This will be my 3rd grow. My first two grows were done using a flood and drain system using bag seeds with good results. This time I will be growing Northern Lights. Wanted to go with aeroponics to try something a little different and a little less messy. Check out the pics and let me know what you think. If anyone sees anything that could be a potential problem with what I have built let me know. Also check out the home made air scrubber I made too. The water pump is a 185gph.



Hey Bignuts, i'm gonna be building a similar 10-15 gal 6 site aero/bubbler unit this week.  But i'm gonna have my misters dropping down from the lid, so they don't get caught up in the roots.  I was curious what size netpots u used for ur system? i love the looks of it!  i didn't know if i should go with 3in or 5in?


----------



## Bignuts44 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanx. I used 3in but I guess 5in would work too. You may only be able to fit 2 or 3 baskets though.


----------

